# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  fighting your subconscious!

## psiiiijay

have you ever litterally fight your subcon in a LD for control over things?
heres what happend to me a year or so (wasnt in the forum so..  ::D: )
what happend was- i created a castle and when it was done i wanted to make its top higher than it was, i did - just to find it go back to its original hight when i stoped focusing on it.. i was fighting like this till i gave up.. it happend in maybe one other time i recall but that was it- but i really felt that my sub was telling me-i want it this way! now somthing NOT working i understand- but working and than going back?

----------


## Hiros

I had this happen on Monday. I had a really good lucid, but I wanted to fly into space yet my subconcious seemed to be blocking me at every turn.

First there was kids shooting me while I was trying to take off, so I ran out to the street, then there was a big roof over my street so I was looking for a hole and found one that was blocked by Tetris blocks. I pulled the blocks out telekinetically and then Santa Clause was bugging me about his gloves so I killed him out of frustration and looked back at the hole and the Tetris blocks were back! Blocking my way to the sky. So annoying. I never did get into space, but it turned into a nice fight against Agents from the Matrix, so I was happy.

----------


## seeker28

Occasionally I will change something about a dream only to find it back the way it was when I stop focusing on it.  I'm not sure why this happens.

----------


## Laurie

> have you ever litterally fight your subcon in a LD for control over things?
> heres what happend to me a year or so (wasnt in the forum so.. )
> what happend was- i created a castle and when it was done i wanted to make its top higher than it was, i did - just to find it go back to its original hight when i stoped focusing on it.. i was fighting like this till i gave up.. it happend in maybe one other time i recall but that was it- but i really felt that my sub was telling me-i want it this way! now somthing NOT working i understand- but working and than going back?



Hi...I'm only new here and hope I can contribute with my experiences.  I think the reason why this happens (sub fighting) is because we all have doubts about ourselves...Basically we don't give ourselves enough credit in our "reality world" and we bring that doubt into our dream world.  Perhaps with the castle that you were trying to build higher is some how related to your reality somehow.  You may not feel that you don't deserve or it is impossible to achieve that bigger house, promotion at work or even date that good looking girl or guy.  *(Please don't take offence to this...it's just an example)*All the doubts we have are still with us even when we are dreaming.  

I think this could be the reason because, on one of my LD experiences (only had 3 so far) I tried to find a girl that I wanted to date for years, but when seing her (in my dreams that is) and proceed towards her, she would move farther away from me.  See in reality I never had the guts to ask her out and never did, but thats another story.  I think you know what I'm talking about so I won't ramble on.  Anyway thats my theory on it...I could be wrong. :smiley:

----------


## psiiiijay

> Hi...I'm only new here and hope I can contribute with my experiences.  I think the reason why this happens (sub fighting) is because we all have doubts about ourselves...Basically we don't give ourselves enough credit in our "reality world" and we bring that doubt into our dream world.  Perhaps with the castle that you were trying to build higher is some how related to your reality somehow.  You may not feel that you don't deserve or it is impossible to achieve that bigger house, promotion at work or even date that good looking girl or guy.  *(Please don't take offence to this...it's just an example)*All the doubts we have are still with us even when we are dreaming.  
> 
> I think this could be the reason because, on one of my LD experiences (only had 3 so far) I tried to find a girl that I wanted to date for years, but when seing her (in my dreams that is) and proceed towards her, she would move farther away from me.  See in reality I never had the guts to ask her out and never did, but thats another story.  I think you know what I'm talking about so I won't ramble on.  Anyway thats my theory on it...I could be wrong.



its ok  :smiley:  we'r hear to help each other, you can say whatever you want..
that said- iv been L dreaming for as long as i live, my dreams always had separation from my real life, so even if what you said was true (and its way off as far as my conscious mind knows) it wouldnt have that effect.. pluse- it happens/ed not when creating- but after- i wasnt able of changing it- but at first i was able of making it bigger i guess..
thaks anyways  :boogie:

----------


## Laurie

Hi psiiiijay...How are you?  I understand that it's after you build it higher ...But what if after you build it, the sub steps in and makes it smaller again when your not focused on it and doing some other task in the dream? 

In my opinion the sub may be correcting a...what the sub conceders...not possible.  A person may have hidden doubts that they do not know they have consciously but, the sub knows all and the doubt may manifest in the dream.  What do you think?   Do you think that could be plausible.  Hope this makes sense Psiiiijay!

Please don't think that I'm arguing the point with you, I just want to share my thoughts and perhaps help someone to have a better LD, including yourself, Psiiiijay.  I'm no expert, Psiiiijay....trust me, ha ha  ::lol::   I wish I was though!

So how many LD's have you had Psiiiijay?  Wish I heard of Lucid dreaming years ago, so I could of started learning the art earlier in life, ha ha.

Take care.

Laurie.

----------


## Harakka

Fighting your subconscious? Yeah, I have done it. It was cool.  ::D:  I'll translate the dream now.

*A fight against my mind*
I wake up from my own bed. It's a bright summer morning and the sun is shining trough the window. I do a nose nest and I can breath - I am suprised. The dream is very clear and the picture is sharp. Testing the stability of the dream I walk across the room and back. Everything seems very reliable and stable - I concentrate and push my right hand through a window. No problem. I push myself through the window my right side first. I smell the fresh air of the morning. I feel awesome!

I get back inside and spot a magazine lying open on a chair. It's a computer magazine called Mikrobitti. The text is completely readable. The article is a review of video cards but after a quick look I notice that the quality of the text has dropped dramatically. The review is full of misspellings and it has a very amateurish style. It even has some words spelled WiTH BiG LeTTeRS MiXeD with small ones. Somewhere it says "...wouldn't even win Radeon 9800". The pluses of the video cards are reasonable ("quiet", "fast") but some of the minuses is just a joke.

I look at the window again. I remember a post at Hoyhensaaret-forum where somebody had explored the precision of your view in a dream. I can see very clearly that there are robbers at a table in the next house planning something evil. The sunlight reflects from me to that room. I have to move a couple so the light doesn't bounce and come back to see how it works. This gets the robbers' attension. They all stand up agressively and look at me. I dive in the corner of the room and instantly I hear guns firing and bullets hitting the wall. I turn around so that I can see the window - it isn't broken. I try to escape from the room but as soon as I get past the door everything becomes dark red and black.

I've teleported to the yard and that's where the dream continues. The shooting scene is over but the dream's quality is still as good unless better than in the beginning. I decide to show some tricks to my little brothers who are playing with bikes. I grab a mini bike (as tall as my knee) from the terrace and sit on it. I kick some speed from the floor and roll towards the edge of the terrace. I concentrate on flying and feel quite selfconfident. I don't fly and I fall over the edge (it's only about 10cm over the ground though). I fall on the ground and the others start laughing. It's quite embrassing. Well, I still have some aces in my sleeve! I point a tree in the street with my index finger: "Look at that tree." I concentrate again and the leaves - which were green - turn yellow. The people get silent and I try to change the leaves of another tree red. For some reason the dream starts to collapse.

I've been in this situation before. I stay calm and be cool. Withouth panic I yell to the dream looking at the sky: "Quality one hundred! Quality one hundred percent!". The breakdown of the dream ends but the clearness doesn't get any better. I don't notice the gray clouds forming in the sky and the slight breeze. "Quality one hundred and ten percent!", I yell being already angry. The wind raises to a loud rumbling storm and I get the idea: the dream is trying to kick me out! Water is slashing down horizontally and then in spirals. I get mad. I take a sturdy grab of a wooden pillar next to me and roar back: "And you will not get me out of my own mind!"

What happened? I woke up.  ::roll:: 
(Well ok, I managed to get back to the dream but the quality was zero and it was really hard to keep the dream up. I quit.)

----------


## Flavour of Night

I'd go so far as to say that I believe that anything at all going on in a dream is a dialogue between our conscious and subconscious mind.  

There are things that I absolutely can't make happen in my dreams with my will, things that I find abhorant.  Maybe that's not true, maybe I could if I wanted to, but I can't say that I ever want to so I don't attempt to.  Sometimes my subconscious will impose these things upon me.  My subconscious mind can be such a prick sometimes.  ::twisted:: 

Really the difference between the conscious and subconscious mind is very simple.  We've got a lot of stuff in our heads, and all those things we're not actively thinking about belong to our subsconscious.  This being so, our conscious mind is really riding on top of our much larger and much less limited subconscious mind.

Or I could be full of it?

----------


## 1342576

I agree with you Flavour of Night.

Dreams are a dialogue with the subconscious. That's why I work on my subconscious with affirmations and selfhypnosis.

I also, when lucid, try not to force my control over the dream. Because in a dialogue, you listen too. If you don't it's a monologue, and that'll make the other one bored. Bored people tend to leave conversations.

Hope that analogy made sense.

I try not to fight where the dream takes me. Go gently with the flow and it's good. Sometimes however, when something scares me, I flee.

That can hurt the dream, it can result in a less clear dream. But not always. Still, it's a delicate balance.

----------


## Lucid25

Yeh i have battled my sc and i would say that most times i don't win the battle.  ::roll::

----------


## Barns

It is always possible, as you concious mind is better than your subcon at some things.

Your subcon may have a better imagination but conciously you can beat it with logic.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I have. 
And I must add that my sub consicous is a bitch.

----------


## polarisdreamtime

I've had this happen before also,as if my subconscious sets boundarys I find it hard to
cross.

----------


## Flavour of Night

The trouble with battling your subconscious can be one of armament.

The instant you think and act, and move onto your next thought, the previous thought is re-absorbed by your sub-conscious.  Our subconscious minds are such efficient borgs.  ::borg::

----------

